# Your Verdict for 504/507 Spec oils + US Gasoline VAG motors.



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't condemn me for listing a topic that has already been discussed more and more over recent time.... 

PLease Read whole passage

It still hasn't been discussed enough...

Every blue-moon, I'll encounter a thread concerning somebody trying out a 504/507 spec oil in their VAG gasoline engine; here in the US since they are supposed to succeed the 503.01 spec oils.

The general idea is that the low TBNs in these oils cannot be recommended for use with US Sulfur/ethanol mixed gasoline; but UOAs with other gasoline engines, VAGs 2.0t TSIs included, are implying the TBNs to last well for 5000 mile intervals and even 7000 mile intervals.


It seems a few on this forum and other VW forums have ran SLX Pro in the TSI (CCTA) and 2nd gen engines with success....

(what about the 2.0t BPY engines). 
I'm too chicken to try it out in my FSI engine....but I want to be proactive in cutting the Carbon deposits and finding a shear resistant oil that is good for cold weather.

No more of the pre-GDI 502 spec oils. They are nice, but I want to try something new; I need some guidelines established....

If those of you who have tried would post your experiences, that would be great. (Especially those of you whom have tried these 504/507 spec oils in the BPY engine)....


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

Repetition of a point...

the common saying is that 502.01 spec is all you need.

Yes a few of them are good, but they aren't all that great according to many who complain that they shear and only worsen carbon depositing.

Innovative insight into the matter is needed and a final verdict for whether or not these oils are good needs to be reached!


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*carbon*

if you are interested in cutting carbon you can find many 502 oils that are also 505.1. I have an 06 bpy jetta that had a miss forever at idle, it's gone and I attribute it to 505.1 low saps earl. I just posted about it here.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi there, Iam using liqui moly 5w30 top tec 4200 wich is 504 / 507 spec oil for tdi in my 2.0T FSI engine.. I added a can of Ceratec friction modifier to protect the engine for such light weight oil on this motor who i abuse some time to time.. I did the oil change on mid winter and now we are on the end of summer.. I did a few 400km trips on dry hot desert and it holded good.. Very smooth motor and the power and turbo all awesome.
i dunno if iam doing harm to my engine please let me know to change it bc its been more than 6000 miles since this oil change using this oil and the engine holds good bur on idle it rattles everywhere lol but on mid and top end runs awesome..next oil i will use is LM Leichtlauf high tech 502 spec.. Let me know what u think.. Thx


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

Check out this LM link below. I just changed this oil for the dealer installed Castrol and I'llbe switching back to the LM product in 5k miles. Mfr says its good to 30k km! Not sure I'd wanna try it for that long, but its good oil. With the Ceratec I get 1-2 more mpg which means the engines internal friction is less and should last longer.


http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/...cument&land=DE&vcmstemplate=mobile&redirect=1


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

Schagephonic said:


> Check out this LM link below. I just changed this oil for the dealer installed Castrol and I'llbe switching back to the LM product in 5k miles. Mfr says its good to 30k km! Not sure I'd wanna try it for that long, but its good oil. With the Ceratec I get 1-2 more mpg which means the engines internal friction is less and should last longer.
> 
> 
> http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/...cument&land=DE&vcmstemplate=mobile&redirect=1


Is the 30,000 km interval for the US or Europe?

Also, I have Pennzoil Ultra 5w40, which they sell at my Autozone...It seems to do a fantastic job with protecting he engine....


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

It appears to be universal for both US and Europe. Not saying I'd run it that long, but if specs are for real, it would be quite a cost saver for someone who wants be a guinea pig. I too am looking into ordering the Penzoil for my next boil change. Reviews look impressive.


----------

